

Gist-powered WebGL transitions - mrspeaker
http://glsl.io/gallery

======
whatever_dude
Suggestion: have the editor display a non-square image as the preview.

When calculating angles, most of the examples divide the point xy by the
resolution xy. This creates a nice point in the 0..1 range. When calculating
angles from that, things will look good if the image is square, but once you
have a rectangle, things look weird since you'll have an ellipse rather than a
circle.

I was trying to make one of my transitions properly calculate the angle and
rotate the input image, but the only way I could test if it was really working
was by saving the shader and visiting /gallery to see the preview (differently
from the editing preview, the gallery preview uses a rectangle).

~~~
gren
exactly! definitely planned
[https://github.com/glslio/glsl.io/issues/23](https://github.com/glslio/glsl.io/issues/23)
:-)

------
gren
[https://github.com/glslio/glsl.io](https://github.com/glslio/glsl.io) : the
platform itself is open-source.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYdCNTJaGss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYdCNTJaGss)
: a first presentation video.

------
frik
Nice! The editor playground great too:
[http://glsl.io/transition/new](http://glsl.io/transition/new) (WebGL preview
updates on-the-fly while changing the shader code)

------
mrinterweb
It is unfortunate that webviews in Android < 4.4 and all mobile Safari
versions do not support WebGL.

~~~
mrinterweb
I just learned about a company called Ludei that has a product called CocoonJS
that seems to give access to the most HTML 5 features (including WebGL) as a
distributable webview
[https://www.ludei.com/cocoonjs/](https://www.ludei.com/cocoonjs/). I wish
they would be more transparent with the pricing of the product.

------
SchizoDuckie
They are incredibly cool, but they all lack thorough documentation.

WebGL is still voodoo to me.

~~~
FreezerburnV
The code is written purely in GL Shading Language, not specifically WebGL.
Though you are right, shaders are their own brand of voodoo in a way. I would
recommend reading up on vector/matrix math and thoroughly going over every
line of the shaders until you understand exactly what every line's purpose is
if you really want to learn them. (I'm planning on doing that myself, knowing
almost nothing about shaders myself) You'll probably come out with a decent
working knowledge of how to make a shader :)

------
afternooner
Although I'm opposed to transitions in general, the editor/platform is really
awesome.

------
Xophmeister
Broadway Tower gets everywhere.

